# Lost my Fishing License!!!!



## bigbuck81

Hey guys, I lost my license when I put in for the draw (combo license). I was going to take MOM fishing this weekend but cant find my license! How do I get a new one without paying for a new one? Please any feedback will be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## grousehunter

I believe you can call the DWR and they will print you a copy for a fee. Still is cheaper than buying a new one.


----------



## bigbuck81

Thanks man! I will try that!


----------



## Grandpa D

I think that you take the copy of your license to the DWR and pay like $5.00 for a new one.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

bigbuck81 said:


> Hey guys, I lost my license when I put in for the draw (combo license). I was going to take MOM fishing this weekend but cant find my license! How do I get a new one without paying for a new one? Please any feedback will be appreciated! Thanks


Any DWR officer with a computer can print you one from his truck. You can also get one from your div. office for $10(i think it went up).


----------



## luvtafish

I have done that before and I went to the WAL-Mart I bought it from and they were able to pull it up on their computer and print me out another one. I think it costs $5.00.


----------

